# brisket rub recipe



## croketpotmeathead (Mar 4, 2010)

i need a mild rub recipe for brisket


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 4, 2010)

Type "brisket rub recipe" in your favorite search engine, find one that looks like it will fit yor tastes and give it a try. Experimenting and learning what works for you are two of the best things about cooking BBQ. Good Luck and Happy Eating


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 4, 2010)

Good is subjetive, what I think is AWSOME, others may not,
Cruise these sites, many very good rubs and sauces.


http://www.geocities.com/NapaValley/...ces/index.html

http://www.jurassicpork.com/Recipes.asp

http://www.bbq-porch.org/recipes/html/C3.htm

http://www.astray.com/recipes/?search=bbq


----------



## bman62526 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mild is key...you have the right idea there.  Say I was doing a 5 lb. flat:

TBS Kosher salt 
TBS salad grind black pepper
couple teaspoons of:  garlic powder, onion powder and paprika
plus maybe a pinch or two of oregano and the same amount of cumin.

I think that's about all I'd do on short notice, really.  But yeah - like mentioned by others, experiment.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 4, 2010)

If I were you I would get Jeff's rub from here. It's that good and really is worth the money. And oh yea the money goes to help this place stay here.


----------



## 3montes (Mar 4, 2010)

If you are not inclined to mix up your own this is one I would strongly recommend.
http://www.thespicehouse.com/spices/...-seasoning-rub

Excellent flavor to this blend. I have also used it on steaks and prime rib. It has become my go to rub when doing anything beef.


----------



## denver dave (Mar 4, 2010)

If you are interested in a store bought rub, try
http://www.smokingunsbbq.com/.
They have an excellent rub. I use the hot version on my brisket. It is outstanding. Don't let the name fool you. Unless you are very heat sensitive, you will most likely find the rub to your liking.
BTW this is a very popular competition rub.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Mar 4, 2010)

Try this rub on beef Its perfect.


Feinkostgewürzsalz
spice mix


3 Tblsp. pepper Black or White
1 Cup Kosher Salt 
1 Tblsp . celerysalt
2 teas 1/2 Ginger
2 teas 1/2 Nutmeg
1 Tblsp. Paprika, sweet
1 Tblsp Paprika, hot


----------

